# NGD: Ibanez Universe UV7BK Green Dot



## zimbloth (Dec 15, 2009)

I just scored this UV the other day, really sweet piece. I had one of these years ago and really loved it. I really dig the old UV's super-slim neck and feel, and this is one of the cleanest ones I've ever seen. Not bad for a 20 year old guitar. I just need to condition the fingerboard as its a bit dry.

Really not feeling the pickups at all, save for the neck one for leads, but I knew that going in. Been down the Blaze road a million times. I probably will end up moving this sooner or later but I couldn't resist


----------



## adaman (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome, I love older UV's and that one is in great condition!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 15, 2009)

That's in such great condition! Congrats!!!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 15, 2009)

That is one clean motha, congrats dude!


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 15, 2009)

hey Nick if you decide to move it PM me....that looks amazing! nice score dude....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow that thing looks mint in your pics


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice score bro -


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice score! That thing looks like its in great shape.


----------



## TSchmidt (Dec 15, 2009)

Solid looking guitar, man! I'm really digging the pink guitar case too


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, that thing is in great condition. Always wanted one, but I understand about the blazes....you could always get some bobbin toppers and some BKPs couldn't you?


----------



## dpm (Dec 15, 2009)

Hell yeah, that is in good nick, Nick  It always trips me out seeing original green dots because it reminds me of what my trusty ol' beeatch used to look like 

Even this pic is too factory fresh. I've got a bit of work left on the frets before putting it all back together and showing off the new maple fretboard


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> That's in such great condition! Congrats!!!





silentrage said:


> That is one clean motha, congrats dude!





sworth9411 said:


> hey Nick if you decide to move it PM me....that looks amazing! nice score dude....





D-EJ915 said:


> wow that thing looks mint in your pics





djpharoah said:


> Nice score bro -





AvantGuardian said:


> Nice score! That thing looks like its in great shape.



Thanks guys, yeah it pretty much is mint too. I was shocked, because I bought it more or less blind, not even caring what kind of shape it was. I can't find any issues on it whatsoever except for the occasional microscopic pick scratch you see on any gloss black guitar. Nothing that couldn't be buffed out or noticeable at all. As you can see it doesn't even show up in the high-res photos I took 

The last one I had of these back in '06 or '07 was beat to hell, which I didn't mind. I really lucked out with this piece.



TSchmidt said:


> Solid looking guitar, man! I'm really digging the pink guitar case too



Yep the case is wild. Doesn't match the guitar whatsoever but it has character. It's the original case I believe. The last time I had a case like that was on my old UV7PWH I sold to Technomancer.



7deadlysins666 said:


> Wow, that thing is in great condition. Always wanted one, but I understand about the blazes....you could always get some bobbin toppers and some BKPs couldn't you?



I don't need to do bobbin toppers, I'd just send the pickups to Bare Knuckle and have do their thing if I were to keep the guitar. Or, if I wanted to keep the original pickups in tact, I could get some newer neon green DiMarzios through my dealership and send them their way.

The Blazes have a terrific lead tones, juicy and cool harmonics. Their real bass-heavy big tone sounds cool with chording as well. However they just don't do the job for riffing or anything that requires tightness, articulation and precise attack. Kind of murky and wishy-washy, odd overtones. Not a lot of midrange character.

This guitar as is would make a stellar studio guitar to track leads with, as its its great for that, but for general purpose playing it doesn't really hold a candle to any of the other guitars I have kicking around here at the shop - be it a BKP or otherwise.

That said, a lot of people love the Blazes so all the power to 'em. They're not bad and with the right rig/settings I'm sure it can sound sick, but if I were to keep this guitar the bridge pickup would have to go.



dpm said:


> Hell yeah, that is in good nick, Nick  It always trips me out seeing original green dots because it reminds me of what my trusty ol' beeatch used to look like
> [/IMG]



Sweet dude, yours looks wicked


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats dude! This is a sick guitar. Fantastic condition too!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> as its its great for that, but for general purpose playing it doesn't really hold a candle to any of the other guitars I have kicking around here at the shop - be it a BKP or otherwise.



Oh you smarmy bastard, I wish I could say "my mint UV is like the shittiest guitar I have."


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Dec 16, 2009)

jeez that is in wonderful shape for being so old
nice score


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Oh you smarmy bastard, I wish I could say "my mint UV is like the shittiest guitar I have."



Hahaha, I meant nothing by it. Just being honest  



dmguitarist99 said:


> jeez that is in wonderful shape for being so old
> nice score



Yeah it could easily pass off as NOS or something. The guy who sold this to me was on crack apparently. Maybe its cursed or something


----------



## silentrage (Dec 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Hahaha, I meant nothing by it. Just being honest



I know, that's what pisses me off.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Dec 16, 2009)

wow, that is really nice...this is like the quintessential "brutal" guitar haha. i can't help but think of the morbid angel video "where the slime live" anytime i see one of these and i would really like to have one some day...sweet score dude


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> wow, that is really nice...this is like the quintessential "brutal" guitar haha. i can't help but think of the morbid angel video "where the slime live" anytime i see one of these and i would really like to have one some day...sweet score dude



Yeah it makes me think of Morbid Angel too sort of. I think Petrucci uses to use one of these too. It's classy yet metal at the same time. These and the RG1077XL are my favorite Ibanez 7s I've owned.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 16, 2009)

oh damn man, NICE score!!! looks like its in great condition. i've always dug those guitars, i really want to have one some day!


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Dec 16, 2009)

well you know if you do ever decide to sell it.....

does Tim have the green covers for the Bare Knuckles? if so that'd be amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to the club Nick!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 16, 2009)

Petrucci rocked one in the Lie video, that's part of the reason this guitar is so boner-inspiring for me.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Petrucci rocked one in the Lie video, that's part of the reason this guitar is so boner-inspiring for me.



Yep thats the one. I personally am not a DT fan but I remember thinking it looked badass in that video. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Welcome to the club Nick!



Thanks Max 



dmguitarist99 said:


> well you know if you do ever decide to sell it.....
> 
> does Tim have the green covers for the Bare Knuckles? if so that'd be amazing.



No green BKP 7s just yet. I'd be fine with just having him rewind some DiMarzios for me if I were to hold on to this. Granted it wouldn't be exactly the same as a legit BKP but close enough to be worth it.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome guitar! Congrats.

I always like those old UV's. Much more than the standard black/ silver model.


----------



## headibanez (Dec 16, 2009)

dpm said:


> Hell yeah, that is in good nick, Nick  It always trips me out seeing original green dots because it reminds me of what my trusty ol' beeatch used to look like
> 
> Even this pic is too factory fresh. I've got a bit of work left on the frets before putting it all back together and showing off the new maple fretboard




why?


----------



## dpm (Dec 16, 2009)

You're new here aintcha?

The short version is that particular UV has been a test bed for all sorts of experiments and refinements, and has seen an immense amount of playing over the years. The finish had to go because my forearm used to get irritated in the Australian summer heat playing several hours each day. High gloss and sweat don't mix. The rest is wear, tear, and fun with a blowtorch. The key thing here is that at the time it was the only 7 around, it was Universe or nothing, but there's a lot about the Universe that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 16, 2009)

dpm said:


> You're new here aintcha?
> 
> The short version is that particular UV has been a test bed for all sorts of experiments and refinements, and has seen an immense amount of playing over the years. The finish had to go because my forearm used to get irritated in the Australian summer heat playing several hours each day. High gloss and sweat don't mix. The rest is wear, tear, and fun with a blowtorch. The key thing here is that at the time it was the only 7 around, it was Universe or nothing, but there's a lot about the Universe that doesn't work for me.



Not only that but I highly approve of your cookie monster on the neck of the beautiful Oni


----------



## naavanka_ (Dec 16, 2009)

I really love the looks of old universes, they are soo badass, especially the black one with green dots and pups.
If id have the money, id buy one of those for sure


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats, I always liked that one


----------



## PeteLaramee (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. Looks to be in great shape. Congrats!!!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck thats straight Nick. Nice score. If only bkps did coloured 7 string pups. Interesting to see how the rewinding to BKP specs turns out. Damn fine guitar dude I'd keep it for sure.

By the way.. on a side note. Your rebel yell clip is crushing


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a great guitar you got there man, always dug how they looked.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats! Old UV's are the shit!


----------



## 8string (Dec 16, 2009)

All hail the 80's super color choices !!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 16, 2009)

8string said:


> All hail the 80's super color choices !!


----------



## avenger (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the colour scheme, sweet looking guitar. This forum gives me the WORST GAS ever.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 16, 2009)

that is my FAVORITE GUITAR OF ALL TIME!!!!! put me on the list of people to pm if you sell it. congrats. if it wasnt so close to the holidays i would prolly hate you now lol.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!



jymellis said:


> that is my FAVORITE GUITAR OF ALL TIME!!!!! put me on the list of people to pm if you sell it. congrats. if it wasnt so close to the holidays i would prolly hate you now lol.



Haha, I'll add you to the list but I honestly doubt most of the people asking me to PM them if I sell it would actually do so


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Haha, I'll add you to the list but I honestly doubt most of the people asking me to PM them if I sell it would actually do so


QFT


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 16, 2009)

jymellis said:


> that is my FAVORITE GUITAR OF ALL TIME!!!!! put me on the list of people to pm if you sell it. congrats. if it wasnt so close to the holidays i would prolly hate you now lol.



Too bad I haven't been finding you in the chat room more often, so I could torture you on a regular basis by sending pics of mine. 

Love, Norman :golf:

Seriously, though, that guitar is in amazing clean condition. A great catch!


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 16, 2009)

You lucky son of a GUY! Awesome dude. Pure awesome. One day, I will own one!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 16, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Too bad I haven't been finding you in the chat room more often, so I could torture you on a regular basis by sending pics of mine.
> 
> Love, Norman :golf:


 
i was actually thinking the same thing :golf: mamma


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 16, 2009)

I've always loved those things! Damn that one is fucking MINT. I'd love to get one someday, but I'd prefer a players condition one, that way I'm not scared to play it!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 16, 2009)

Is NICE! Don't add me to the list if you sell it, but do add me to the list of people currently sat drooling on their keyboard


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> I've always loved those things! Damn that one is fucking MINT. I'd love to get one someday, but I'd prefer a players condition one, that way I'm not scared to play it!



Yeah that must have been the attitude the previous owner had, as it looks like its barely been played. The strings looked like it had been through WWIII (which I replaced with some of those La Bellas MTech gave away earlier this year), but other than that there's not many signs of use. Even the chrome on the Edge trem looks clean.

Definitely a lucky score. I just need to figure out what to do with this thing. If I keep it I would have to modify it, which is kind of a shame with these, so I don't know. We'll see. Barring some kind of mega offer or a sudden desperate need for cash I'll hold on to this for a while.


----------



## sessionswan (Dec 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I'd be fine with just having him rewind some DiMarzios for me...


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

sessionswan said:


>



Hey man, how are those DiMarzio TZ/AN rewinds I sent you working out?


----------



## sessionswan (Dec 16, 2009)

Long story short, I just refinished the guitar they're going into and started rebuilding it last night - they're mounted just not wired. I can't imagine them being anything less than tits though - thanks Nick!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 16, 2009)

what do you consider a mega offer?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

jymellis said:


> what do you consider a mega offer?



I'd prefer to keep that in PMs or emails, as it's subjective to change.



sessionswan said:


> Long story short, I just refinished the guitar they're going into and started rebuilding it last night - they're mounted just not wired. I can't imagine them being anything less than tits though - thanks Nick!



Cool let me know how it goes


----------



## jsousa (Dec 16, 2009)

baller guitar bro, im jealous


----------



## Nats (Dec 16, 2009)

one of my fav UV's


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

jsousa said:


> baller guitar bro, im jealous



I just plugged it into a Pittbull 100/CL half-stack I got in the other day. The Blazes actually sound pretty cool through that. The guitar is really warm and liquidy sounding. The bass is a bit out of control but with the MXR GT-OD running in front of the amp it tightens it up plenty. Sounds pretty killer actually! 

Neck leads sound obscenely good on this guitar, bridge leads for that matter. Bridge rhythms still arent great but it fairs much better with the Pittbull than with the Axe-FX I used the first night I got the guitar.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats, Nick! It looks extremely clean.  I want a Green Dot so bad, and this thread fuels my GAS even more.


----------



## firejack018 (Dec 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I just scored this UV the other day, really sweet piece. I had one of these years ago and really loved it. I really dig the old UV's super-slim neck and feel, and this is one of the cleanest ones I've ever seen. Not bad for a 20 year old guitar. I just need to condition the fingerboard as its a bit dry.
> 
> Really not feeling the pickups at all, save for the neck one for leads, but I knew that going in. Been down the Blaze road a million times. I probably will end up moving this sooner or later but I couldn't resist



Damn that's one beautiful guitar Nick.
I also prefer the old Ibbys to the current crop.
Back in the day I owned a 1989 RG550 that had some serious mojo.
I regret getting rid of it to this day. 
Congrats mate.
BTW, where would you advertise it if you decide to let it go?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice score, Nick. That's a very nice one too! I love mine, it has been my main player for quite some time now. That could be because of the work Rich Harris did on it but man, I love it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful  Congrats!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 17, 2009)

firejack018 said:


> Damn that's one beautiful guitar Nick.
> I also prefer the old Ibbys to the current crop.
> Back in the day I owned a 1989 RG550 that had some serious mojo.
> I regret getting rid of it to this day.
> ...



Hey Gavin how have you been man? Yeah it's a special piece, most definitely a different feel to it than modern Ibanez 7s. 

Where would I potentially advertise it? Probably here, Jemsite, and on my website at first. Then on eBay if I got no bites.



Shawn said:


> Nice score, Nick. That's a very nice one too! I love mine, it has been my main player for quite some time now. That could be because of the work Rich Harris did on it but man, I love it.



Thanks Shawn


----------



## kmanick (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet!
my favorite UV nice grab Nick!


----------



## firejack018 (Dec 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Hey Gavin how have you been man? Yeah it's a special piece, most definitely a different feel to it than modern Ibanez 7s.
> 
> Where would I potentially advertise it? Probably here, Jemsite, and on my website at first. Then on eBay if I got no bites.


 
Excellent.
I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 21, 2009)

If anyone wants this I will be posting it for sale shortly, I just had a TON of product I had to order for my shop (new models, new lines, etc). I also prefer the feel of my Rico 7s anyway. PM me for more info.


----------



## dpm (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll give you about treefiddy


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 21, 2009)

dpm said:


> I'll give you about treefiddy



Sounds good


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 21, 2009)

The UV7bk has always been my dream guitar. I'm just hoping that in May, when I can finally afford one, I'll be able to find one in as good condition as this.


----------

